
Show HN: Grammarly for Spanish - manceraio
https://lorcaeditor.com
======
manceraio
I am the creator of this. It's really far away of what Grammarly can do. It
all started copying what the Hemingway app could do, but for Spanish.

I want to see with this prototype if it makes sense to dig deeper and develop
a proper NLP model.

